# Checklist after getting Laptop



## srbharadwaj (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi
I’am getting dell  studio 15 laptop with the following config 
-Intel(R) Core(TM) 2  Duo Processor T5800 
-Genuine Windows  Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 1 Edition  (English)
-15.4 " Widescreen WXGA  CCFL (1280X800) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM)
-Integrated 2.0 Mega  Pixel Web Cam
-Jet Black Colour with  Black U-Trim 1
-3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB)  667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRA 1M
-320GB SATA Hard Drive  1
-Internal 8X DVD + /-RW  Combination Drive with dual layer write  capabilities
-256MB ATI Mobility  Radeon HD 3450 1
-90W AC  Adapter
-1 Year Complete  Cover warranty


Cant wait for it come too excited 
Can you please let me know what all things i should do as soon as i get my lappy?

1: What all test to be run and what should be scores of it?
2; Links to download those softwares req to run the tests
3: Any other things to check for?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

Just turn on the lappy and check whether it work or not.....
Just kidding...

Since its laptop no need to run any benchmarking tool.. Just install some games and apps and look how it performs... If u feel satisfied with that then u r set to go...

Still u want to becnmark, use FRAPS to take FPS from games and 3D Mark Vantage(I doubt whether it run on ur lappy) and perform the benchies....


----------



## R2K (Nov 7, 2008)

srbharadwaj said:


> Hi
> I’am getting dell  studio 15 laptop with the following config
> -Intel(R) Core(TM) 2  Duo Processor T5800
> -Genuine Windows  Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 1 Edition  (English)
> ...




i know u r excited...............me too was in same condition before 2 weeks....... lol

for now just get all the softwares, games movies, music and all other fun stuff ready which u want to keep on u r notebook..........

charge the lappy for 4 hours before using it for the first time...........

after getting the laptop play with its features and specs for some days and then go for a fresh install  of OS..........(do this only if ur familiar with OS installations..)


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 7, 2008)

R2K said:


> i know u r excited...............me too was in same condition before 2 weeks....... lol
> 
> for now just get all the softwares, games movies, music and all other fun stuff ready which u want to keep on u r notebook..........
> 
> ...




Thanks... 



> (do this only if ur familiar with OS installations..)


oh yes i wud need help on this too.....will play around with vista for sometime....and then will switch over to xp if i dont like it...


----------



## evewin89 (Nov 7, 2008)

srbharadwaj said:


> Hi
> I’am getting dell  studio 15 laptop with the following config
> -Intel(R) Core(TM) 2  Duo Processor T5800
> -Genuine Windows  Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 1 Edition  (English)
> ...


what is the total price u paid for this config.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 7, 2008)

evewin89 said:


> what is the total price u paid for this config.



Rs.47826 including all tax ..... 
the dell guy just called me up and said there will be a delay in delivery as palmrest went out of stock .... so i will get my lappy only next thursday or friday with a free upgarde of palmrest with fingerprint reader


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

srbharadwaj said:


> Hi
> I’am getting dell  studio 15 laptop with the following config
> -Intel(R) Core(TM) 2  Duo Processor T5800
> -Genuine Windows  Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 1 Edition  (English)
> ...



one app for all testing. Everest Ultimate.

First, you need to optimize your laptop's battery for maximum life. 
Second, you need to buy kensington lock cable to keep your laptop safe (esp. if you sit near to a ground floor window)
Third, since you have Vista home premium, learn how to use windows media center. one app for all tasks.
Fourth, take immediate backup of laptop's OS drive for easy recovery.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks desiibond....



desiibond said:


> Fourth, take immediate backup of laptop's OS drive for easy recovery.



can you help me how to go abt this procedure?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

Control Panel -> System and Security -> Control Panel -> Setup backup. 

You can backup only os files or entire drive.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Control Panel -> System and Security -> Control Panel -> Setup backup.
> 
> You can backup only os files or entire drive.



I guess its in vista only right not in Xp...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ 

also, install sum new games like Crysis, Bioshock, Gears of War as this will really test all the features of the lappy, at one go..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^
+1


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 8, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> also, install sum new games like Crysis, Bioshock, Gears of War as this will really test all the features of the lappy, at one go..



I don't have those games ..... will FIFA09, PES2009, NFS suffice? 
And i guess these should run quite smoothly on my graphics card right?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ 

yup, right, these will run , so make them run at high settings or closest to high settings, if u wanna try a game tat will jus tell u how b'ful ur GPU works, then PLEASE install and PLAY NFS MOST WANTED..  coz the rain splatter, sun rays falling on the wet streets after the rain has gone and the twilight effects will be jus awesome.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 8, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, right, these will run , so make them run at high settings or closest to high settings, if u wanna try a game tat will jus tell u how b'ful ur GPU works, then PLEASE install and PLAY NFS MOST WANTED..  coz the rain splatter, sun rays falling on the wet streets after the rain has gone and the twilight effects will be jus awesome..
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



thankooo...thankooo....will do that


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ 

yup try it, i hv an old rig (P4 2.0 Ghz, nVIDIA GeForce 256MB 7600GS AGP and 2 GB DDR-I RAM) and the effects are almost set to MAX wen i play NFS MW, jus to see those spectacular sun effects..and rain..


----------



## R2K (Nov 9, 2008)

srbharadwaj said:


> Thanks...
> 
> oh yes i wud need help on this too.....will play around with vista for sometime....and then will switch over to xp if i dont like it...




most of the time recovery discs are provided instead of OS installation disc.....so drivers may be integrated into the OS image file......then if u want to switch to XP it will be difficult because drivers may be hard to find..... 

Also did u opt for HDD partioning.......I heard dell will even make u pay for that....
if the HDD has recovery partition they it is a real pain in ass to repartion the HDD


But ur config seems to be more than enough for running vista smoothly.....

my acer aspire 4930 lappy has same config as ur dell except the gfx card which is a nVIDIA 9300 GS 256 MB........vista aero just rocks in this config....... 

so did u get all those stuff to load on this beautiful beast???????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ 

yup, u are right, DELL charges like Rs.500/- or Rs.600/- for jus making 2 partitions in the lappy's HDD, one C drive wich is of 40GB and the rest space as any other drive... but if u do not opt for a HDD partitioning, the complete HDD is ur single partition as a  C Drive with the OS loaded.. :grrr...:


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 9, 2008)

please post here your experiences with this laptop. I am also in line for one. I also need feedback


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 10, 2008)

Ramakrishnan said:


> please post here your experiences with this laptop. I am also in line for one. I also need feedback



will surely do it... but i'am yet to get my lappy...the wait is just killing me....
i had ordered and paid on 3rd Nov.....and the estimated delivery date is 17-Nov 
2 weeks.....   imagine the intrest rate i wud have earned for my money in 2 weeks...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i knw the waiting time for the new "mouth watering" lappy looks like centuries being passed at a snail's pace..


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 10, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, i knw the waiting time for the new "mouth watering" lappy looks like centuries being passed at a snail's pace..



+ 1
i was expecting it in 5 days


----------



## R2K (Nov 17, 2008)

got the lappy ?????????????????????????????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ lol..

 i think he has got the lappy, but since he got so excited with it, he forgot to post..here..


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 18, 2008)

*Checklist after getting Laptop: GOT MY LAPTOP*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ lol..
> 
> i think he has got the lappy, but since he got so excited with it, he forgot to post..here..



LOL!!!! 
absolutely true ashu....
i finally got my laptop last satuarday(15th Nov) ...last 2 days just exploring it(in between i had my cat exam too..).....a detailed review is on the way....but  a few quick points......

1: 1st impression was 'wow! this is a bit heavy' but its ok for me as i use it as a desktop replacement....
2: 1st hand experiance with Vista... it was ok not bad as i thought...but dell has loaded a lot of crap....
3: wifi, bluetooth, keypads work smoothly... horisontal and vertical scrollers are a pain!!!
4: screen is beautiful...
5: with moderate use battery gives 3-3.5 hrs....

*Question: *
_Currently i have _:
C drive(arnd 280gb) - vista+ dell crap + MyData(approx 40gb right now) 
D drive(10gb)          - Dell media direct

_What i want_ :
C drive - vista+ dell drivers installed
D drive -  XP
E - MyData

Can we do it without losing or backing up data and reinstalling vista and XP and removing the dell crap incl dell media direct?
what is the step by step procedure?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ 

chalo bhai, congrats  for ur mouth watering piece....

well, since u want XP+Vista, there was a TuT on this forum (dont remember the name) so u shud search for it...

yup, DELL loads alot of crap into the C drive..its always better to get rid of those crap and hv a good number of partitions for ur use.. (but jus dont delete/format the partitions) at one go, 1st search for a TuT on how to XP+Vista on a DELL lappy..and then go ahead..

May the DELL gods be with u.. 

btw, wich color lappy ??? for the Studio series..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> one app for all testing. Everest Ultimate.
> 
> First, you need to optimize your laptop's battery for maximum life.
> Second, you need to buy kensington lock cable to keep your laptop safe (esp. if you sit near to a ground floor window)
> ...


Even Sandra Lite can do the job of Everest Ultimate:
*www.filehippo.com/download_sandra_lite/


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> btw, wich color lappy ??? for the Studio series..



black one buddy.... there were just 4 options black,orange,green and pink.... 

any tut for dual boot xp+vista and removing the dell crap? found a few on net but do u guys suggest anything better? have u tried it successfully?

Also how do you know if mine is SATA or AHCI?



thewisecrab said:


> Even Sandra Lite can do the job of Everest Ultimate:
> *www.filehippo.com/download_sandra_lite/



cant download from that link


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

post a pic of ur studio series lappy............i could not find that model here in dubai


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 19, 2008)

How much did it cost ?


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 19, 2008)

R2K said:


> post a pic of ur studio series lappy............i could not find that model here in dubai



u can go to the dell us site and have a look at it



Hemanth.MMO said:


> How much did it cost ?


47.5k incl tax and discounts


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

There was a recent hike in prices but now it seems they have a 3 day more offer with reduced prices.. I have just given an order for Studio 15 for 47k basic price and there are taxes extra + delivery charge. Waiting for the call from Dell.

srbharadwaj, I wonder how you fitted taxes and delivery charge within 47.5 and did you get any discounts ..any tips??


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 19, 2008)

windchimes said:


> There was a recent hike in prices but now it seems they have a 3 day more offer with reduced prices.. I have just given an order for Studio 15 for 47k basic price and there are taxes extra + delivery charge. Waiting for the call from Dell.
> 
> srbharadwaj, I wonder how you fitted taxes and delivery charge within 47.5 and did you get any discounts ..any tips??



Dude i dont think the prices have increased.....my model with the config as shown in the first post came to 52k incl tax 
5% discount coz i was wrkin in a reputed company
vat discount(which every one gives)
so came to arnd 47.5k


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

5 or 6 days back ,Studio 15 including taxes rose to upto 59k (and same with all models). Now there in the site it is back to the earlier rates and it is written below the prices "expires 11/21/2008" and somewhere above it is written as a limited offer.

_Any tips on bargaining with DELL? _


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 19, 2008)

windchimes said:


> _Any tips on bargaining with DELL? _



be friendly while asking for discount
bluff saying ur frnd got so and so discount....and u will not buy from him as he is not giving gud discount.....etc..etc...

DISCLAIMER: these tips are not a sure shot way to get discounts depends largely on the skills of the person


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks..I will give a try but again needs some Divine Intervention


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 19, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Thanks..I will give a try but again needs some Divine Intervention


ATB!!!


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

Your same config - video card (instead it is the default  Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD) + Backlit Keyboard. They've charged me Rs 47,946 including taxes . No extra discounts as they said this this is a limited offer and they can only give it at this price..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

No offence but ur avatar gives me a head ache


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> No offence but ur avatar gives me a head ache



Really..?? Anyway I am going to change that soon..


----------



## srbharadwaj (Nov 20, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Your same config - video card (instead it is the default  Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD) + Backlit Keyboard. They've charged me Rs 47,946 including taxes . No extra discounts as they said this this is a limited offer and they can only give it at this price..



hmmm gud price but seems atleast 1k more....
how much does backlit keyboard cost? not much i guess.... 
same config 
+ATI 3450 graphics card 
- backlit keyboard cost me 47,586 incl tax 2 weeks back....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Really..?? Anyway I am going to change that soon..



This one's nice


----------



## windchimes (Nov 20, 2008)

srbharadwaj said:


> hmmm gud price but seems atleast 1k more....
> how much does backlit keyboard cost? not much i guess....
> same config
> +ATI 3450 graphics card
> - backlit keyboard cost me 47,586 incl tax 2 weeks back....



Yeah I mentioned abt this pal who purchased machine for 47.5k including the 
graphics card and they asked me your full name with location, doubting it
and added that I have received max discounts.If you don't mind can you
please PM me your details. 

Backlit KB costs add'l 1,146.07



comp@ddict said:


> This one's nice



Thank..eowwww..!!!


----------

